# Anybody ever made an elevated dog feeder?



## Beck (Jul 28, 2011)

This may not be the correct place to post this and if its not, feel free to let me know! Anyway, I have an idea to make an elevated dog feeder for my Great Dane, Lucian. I have a ton of ideas on how I want it to look swimming around in my head, but no real plan. I was wondering if any of you have ever made one and if so would you mind sharing the plan with me? Thanks!


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

My elevated dog feeder is a concrete block put under the dog's dish.

George


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

An elevated dog? Oh yeah, a Great Dane is an elevated dog. A feeder should have a good stance, and is stable. If it is to have water and food, it should be finished well, with an effort to waterproof. Check out these pages for some ideas.












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> An elevated dog? Oh yeah, a Great Dane is an elevated dog. A feeder should have a good stance, and is stable. If it is to have water and food, it should be finished well, with an effort to waterproof. Check out these pages for some ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old tackle box here, lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> Old tackle box here, lol


I retired a footstool/seat that I made and used in the shop many years ago, that at the time worked real good for a 115 lb GSD. Looked like this:
.



















 







.


----------



## Beck (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks cabinetman. That's really more of what I am going for just with 2 holes in the top to fit his food and water bowl in. If they aren't secured to something he makes a huge mess. My next question was what to seal it with to make it slobber/water resistant, so thanks for that info as well!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Beck said:


> Thanks cabinetman. That's really more of what I am going for just with 2 holes in the top to fit his food and water bowl in. If they aren't secured to something he makes a huge mess. My next question was what to seal it with to make it slobber/water resistant, so thanks for that info as well!


If you can wait for the dry time you could use an oil base polyurethane.












 







.


----------

